# Cheap runaround Suggestions between £1-£2k ?



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

As the title suggests im looking for a cheap little runaround that I can dump at the train station every day which is around 2 miles away. Thats basically all the car will do is there and back so doesn't need to be anything special. 

Budget is between 1-2k 

At the moment I'm between Fiat Panda 1.2 around 2006 or Civic 1.6 I-vtec but obviously im not that picky as it is just going to be a runaround so any suggestions welcome :thumb:


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Cheap convertible for the summer

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/322934724051


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

1lt Polo


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

uberbmw said:


> 1lt Polo


I was actually just looking at them and Seat Ibizas. Why specifically the 1L ?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

you wanted cheap lol

1.4 might be better if you will travel further in it


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

MK1 Yaris


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

It was just most of them seemed to be 1.2 couldn’t see any 1L


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Do you pay for parking at the station?

I know my station car park is like £1200 a year, but you can get a free permit if you have an EV. 

Cheapest EV you can get is probably a Renault Zoe at £5k, so while your only doing 4miles a day it will take years to make up the costs in fuel, but it might be worth it when you include the parking costs? Possibly VED as well? Maybe serving costs too?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Might as well have some fun - I'd say the Alfa 147 Twin Spark. They come in 1.6 and 2 litre versions. Quite peppy little things. You might find yourself using it at other times too:driver:. 

They can, unlike earlier Alfas, be relied to start every morning, too:lol:

Peter


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

For cheap running costs you couldn;t go far wrong with a Fiat Panda 1.2 or a earlier Honda Jazz - both cheap insurance, £50 tyres (premium brands), easy servicing. No issues with rust on the Panda and electrics generally don;t give issues. Front anti roll bar drop link bushes don't last long around lots of speed bumps but if youre not doing many miles then they'l last years. Brakes cheap - check the exhaust , double skinned rear box but the outer could well be rotten by now on 2006 era cars.

Peugeot 207 within budget, as is 307 with some looking around.

Alfa a quirky choice but parts and insurance will be pricey in comparison.

Plenty of Ka's and Clios at that money - very invisible if parked up all day


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DrEskimo said:


> Do you pay for parking at the station?
> 
> I know my station car park is like £1200 a year, but you can get a free permit if you have an EV.
> 
> Cheapest EV you can get is probably a Renault Zoe at £5k, so while your only doing 4miles a day it will take years to make up the costs in fuel, but it might be worth it when you include the parking costs? Possibly VED as well? Maybe serving costs too?


What about this future classic?

They don't seem to depreciate much after this.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201801162805754?atmobcid=soc3


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Kerr said:


> What about this future classic?
> 
> They don't seem to depreciate much after this.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201801162805754?atmobcid=soc3


Haha!

Im pushing it with the Zoe...that's just taking the pee :lol:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Any ZOE at £5k will almost certainly be a battery rental one, so you need to add the lease cost of the battery contract with Renault. They also have a habit of some rather expensive electrical failures on the EV side.

If you can find one, a Renault Fluence might be a reasonable option - yes it does exist, but again it might be subject to battery rental which for low miles should be less than station parking charges!

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...ising-location=at_cars&postcode=np79fd&page=1


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

percymon said:


> Alfa a quirky choice but parts and insurance will be pricey in comparison.


Cheap as chips to insure on a limited mileage classic car policy and there would be enough money left in the budget to get a couple of parts cars as well:lol:!

At that money, I imagine you will drive it until it breaks and then get another. We're deep into shed territory here...

Peter


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Why do you have to spend all this on a car for 4 mile round trip.
Why not run it or walk but if you not fit enough then spend couple hundred on a bike ?
Seems very wasteful to me but then again I exercise every week and a lot of people do not.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

brooklandsracer said:


> Why do you have to spend all this on a car for 4 mile round trip.
> Why not run it or walk but if you not fit enough then spend couple hundred on a bike ?
> Seems very wasteful to me but then again I exercise every week and a lot of people do not.


Because this is a thinly disguised pretext to get another car:lol:! Top man maths well camouflaged under an apparent quest for reasonable economy...Mark needs encouraging, not doubt cast on his quest.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

percymon said:


> Any ZOE at £5k will almost certainly be a battery rental one, so you need to add the lease cost of the battery contract with Renault. They also have a habit of some rather expensive electrical failures on the EV side.
> 
> If you can find one, a Renault Fluence might be a reasonable option - yes it does exist, but again it might be subject to battery rental which for low miles should be less than station parking charges!
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...ising-location=at_cars&postcode=np79fd&page=1


Yea I did wonder about the battery rental. Wasn't stipulated in an advert I looked at, but appreciate that's not exactly evidence that it doesn't have hidden costs!

Don't know much about the reliability, so that could be another hurdle in this plan. My thinking was that money could also be saved on serviceable items, such as brakes etc, since they rarely use them.

Ultimately I'm with brooklandsracer though...! 2 miles is almost certainly bike territory...! Once you start adding insurance, VED, parking costs, it just becomes a bit daft! Unless of course it would be used for other things.

Sorry Fentum....!


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

A decent pair of walking shoes and some waterproofs has crossed my mind, they would likely cause less headaches and save me a few quid ! The car would be used for other things but this would be its main duty. It will be my only car for a few months until I get a lease but even then I would still keep it as a daily / runaround. Im planning on getting a C class coupe or something along those lines possibly Spring/Summer time so wouldn't fancy parking that at the train station


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Anything Japanese, but I like the EV option. Chips as day old chips to run.

Ford Ka or similar is ok but nothing is going to enjoy being driven 2 miles at a time.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I bought the Mrs her first car last year, £950, 21k miles with air con, alloys, parking sensors and a reliable engine.

Its a Proton Savvy which is built around the Renault Clio running gear, D4f engine and trans. It's not quick but it drives brilliantly and handles surprisingly well on twisty roads.
great fun and wouldn't hesitate to recommend one to others. plus once they reach under 1k, the depreciation won't hit too hard!


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Cheers guys I would consider all mentioned to be honest just need to see what’s available locally as I won’t be traveling any more than 100 miles for this Kind of car. Was having a look at the 4x4 Pandas, one of them with winter tyres would make for a serious winter daily:driver: problem is they seem quite rare but you never know what might come up


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

markcaughey said:


> Cheers guys I would consider all mentioned to be honest just need to see what's available locally as I won't be traveling any more than 100 miles for this Kind of car. Was having a look at the 4x4 Pandas, one of them with winter tyres would make for a serious winter daily:driver: problem is they seem quite rare but you never know what might come up


Rare and probably sellers asking twice the money of the 1.2 2wd cars !

A set of mid range winter tyres in 155/70/13 or 165/65/14 would be under £200


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just get a tdci Fiesta

No road tax or £30 can't remember

Will do a proper 60mpg, drive quite well. And most of all the parts are like 10p for a set of brakes etc.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201710260678480?radius=1500&sort=sponsored&seller-type=trade&maximum-mileage=70000&postcode=gu322he&make=FORD&year-from=2003&price-from=1500&model=FIESTA&onesearchad=Used&price-to=2000&fuel-type=Diesel&advertising-location=at_cars&page=1


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Or looking a bit closer at requirements:

MPG doesn't matter too much. So you do short short journeys, you will need something to heat up quick on them cold mornings, otherwise you will spend 15 mins defrosting.

So Petrol and Ford (for the heated front screen)

Fiesta Ghia, heated screens, air con. Small so easy to park in the station. https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201801182869655?price-from=1000&maximum-mileage=70000&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly%20New&onesearchad=New&price-to=2000&fuel-type=Petrol&aggregatedTrim=Ghia&radius=200&advertising-location=at_cars&sort=sponsored&model=FIESTA&postcode=gu322he&make=FORD&page=1


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> Or looking a bit closer at requirements:
> 
> MPG doesn't matter too much. So you do short short journeys, you will need something to heat up quick on them cold mornings, otherwise you will spend 15 mins defrosting.
> 
> ...


Something like that could be a just the ticket. Do they all come with heated screens or is it just the Ghia ? That would be a god send :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Get a 50cc motorbike and see how the other half live


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

For 2 miles? An eBike. more fun and usable for other stuff.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

good suggestion but a car purchase is about the same price, and you keep dry.

A £100 stunt scooter would be good for 2 miles too, no parking fees lol!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I’ll no doubt get flamed but...... a Smart car! I’ve just brought a 799 Diesel. 70+ genuine MPG, zero tax and cheap as chips to insure as a second car. It does all I need it too & puts a smile on my (& no doubt others faces) every time I drive it.


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

griffin1907 said:


> I'll no doubt get flamed but...... a Smart car! I've just brought a 799 Diesel. 70+ genuine MPG, zero tax and cheap as chips to insure as a second car. It does all I need it too & puts a smile on my (& no doubt others faces) every time I drive it.


I used to have a diesel Smart - amazing fuel economy. Actually had 80mpg on a long trip! Might be better with a petrol Smart for short journeys. Easy to find a parking space!


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I have narrowed it down and I'm on the look out for either a Corsa 1.2 petrol or fiesta 1.4 petrol. Here is a couple Im going to go a view today. When looking at MOT history the corsas seem to have less issues with corrosion, usually brake pipes etc that seem to always be on the fiestas as an advisory. Also im leaning towards the Corsa as they are a timing chain engine and I know plenty of people that have had Corsas as daily runners that were totally abused and still went on forever.

The biggest plus with the fiesta is the front heated screen and also they look little bigger. The 2 fiestas I have linked both have almost 1 full years MOT, the Corsas on have a few moths left so thats also something to consider.

Fiestas I will be viewing today

https://www.gumtree.com/p/ford/-for...4k-miles-ideal-first-car-with-fsh-/1282888045

https://www.gumtree.com/p/ford/2007-ford-fiesta-style-1.4-f-s-h-only-45k-/1282692688

Corsa

https://www.gumtree.com/p/vauxhall/58-corsa-sxi-1.2i-16v-low-miles-history-/1284407225

https://www.gumtree.com/p/vauxhall/...door-2012-62-plate-corsa-clio-polo/1284527286

Its always going to be a gamble but going from what you see from these 4 cars What would your pick between them be ? I will likely be buying one today


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Good luck and enjoy - hopefully you get 1 

From a personal (well wife's point of view) - we've much preferred the Fiesta over the Corsa when we've looked over the years...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

From the 4 you've listed, despite what I said about the Fiesta above, I'd probably go for the last Corsa - 62 plate, for me both Corsa's look nicer and more modern - wasn't a fan of the model of Fiesta you've chosen here - the only issue from a quick look is the 62 Corsa is dearer that the others, but it's co2 is lower so maybe cheaper to tax ?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree. The fiesta zetec climate would be the one for me. 

Just one thing, the silver fiesta style looks like it has been painted on the passenger side front. You can see the shading of the clearcoat on the passenger door. The panel gaps at the bottom of the drivers door dont appear to be quite right, although it may just be the photos. 

Cooks 


Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> From the 4 you've listed, despite what I said about the Fiesta above, I'd probably go for the last Corsa - 62 plate, for me both Corsa's look nicer and more modern - wasn't a fan of the model of Fiesta you've chosen here - the only issue from a quick look is the 62 Corsa is dearer that the others, but it's co2 is lower so maybe cheaper to tax ?


Yeah it has cheaper tax. My only problem with that car after just looking at what they go for on auto trader is its almost too cheap, 62 plate Sri are going for well over 4k. The only ones on auto trader around £3k are all CAT D and CAT C so think something may be up with that one, still worth a view.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

markcaughey said:


> Yeah it has cheaper tax. My only problem with that car after just looking at what they go for on auto trader is its almost too cheap, 62 plate Sri are going for well over 4k. The only ones on auto trader around £3k are all CAT D and CAT C so think something may be up with that one, still worth a view.


Def and you can ask all the questions...

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

If it has been CAT C or D does it matter? I mean if you are keeping it for an eternity and will willingly kill it doing short journeys it's destined for the great scrapper in the sky one day anyways?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

markcaughey said:


> I have narrowed it down and I'm on the look out for either a Corsa 1.2 petrol or fiesta 1.4 petrol. Here is a couple Im going to go a view today. When looking at MOT history the corsas seem to have less issues with corrosion, usually brake pipes etc that seem to always be on the fiestas as an advisory. Also im leaning towards the Corsa as they are a timing chain engine and I know plenty of people that have had Corsas as daily runners that were totally abused and still went on forever.
> 
> The biggest plus with the fiesta is the front heated screen and also they look little bigger. The 2 fiestas I have linked both have almost 1 full years MOT, the Corsas on have a few moths left so thats also something to consider.
> 
> ...


Any update ?

Anything take your fancy ?


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

ollienoclue said:


> If it has been CAT C or D does it matter? I mean if you are keeping it for an eternity and will willingly kill it doing short journeys it's destined for the great scrapper in the sky one day anyways?


You are right its not a thing that would bother me but I would just be concerned about insurance as they ask now and no doubt it would be another excuse for it to go up. I haven't got a quote and I don't imagine it would be too much but from my experience with insurance companies I would rather just not give them any excuse to take the P.



Andyblue said:


> Any update ?
> 
> Anything take your fancy ?


Unfortunately nothing yet. Yesterday was just one of those days and I ended up only having time to view the closest one to me ( Blue Fiesta ) but it had just sold when I phoned 

It will probably be the weekend before I get a chance to go and see any others but I will be more organised this week and with the rate little cars like these come up on Gumtree im sure I will have something by the end of the week :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...m=1000&sort=price-asc&postcode=wf177rs&page=1

MK4 Golf 1.9 TDI? Not got crazy mileage and looks smart too


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

needs to be petrol as it will be used for short trips 99% of the time


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

If it's low value run what you brung style I'd third party fire and theft it myself.

Do not buy a diesel whatever you do, short trips are going to be evil enough, let alone an oil burner.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As mileage is not an issue, go petrol with cheap parts, almost disposable type car. 

Like a Peugeot 306 I keep for when family come over from Australia - not used for months, cheap as chips to run, works perfectly and is comfy, yet worth less than a grand.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

LEFT FIELD THIS ONE. Citroen 2cv as the station is only 2 miles away heating will be still cold anyway. So Air cooled engine will be no problem


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I was busy all week but now the search begins again this weekend

Here is a few I have my eye on, Whats everyones thoughts on the Suzuki swift 1.6 ? This example looks a very smart wee car 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/suzuki/suzuki-swift-sport-2008-1.6-petrol/1285410604

Fiesta - https://www.gumtree.com/p/ford/ford...er-from-new-1.2-petrol-fsh-3-door./1285105863

Seat Ibiza - https://www.gumtree.com/p/seat/2008-seat-ibiza-1.2-reference-sport-3dr-58000-miles-only-/1284740275


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The swift should be a reliable motor. I’d still go for a Jazz or Civic for ultimate reliability. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Not much goes wrong with Swifts, but its hardly inconspicuous in the station car park ?


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

percymon said:


> Not much goes wrong with Swifts, but its hardly inconspicuous in the station car park ?


Yeah this is true but I think this is why im drawn to it. It is also more than I was thinking of spending but if the seller is willing to negotiate its really not that much more than the likes of the Corsas and Fiestas I have been looking at. Plus it should be more reliable and a bit more fun than the others. It has crossed my mind that its maybe a little too nice to use for my needs but as I said before this will be my only car for the next 3-4 months so I think spending that little bit extra might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you want to spend money you'll get back(possibly more) look for a Panda 100hp or a Twingo 133.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

hmm on second thought the running cost on the swift seem quite high for a small car

Going to view this today do use recon a 2007 red ford would be single stage paint or colour / clear coat ?

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...ice-to=2500&radius=100&postcode=g699je&page=2


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just put a deposit down in this. Very tidy little car, a little more miles than what I wanted but its not long had a clutch and a few other things with all receipts and paper work to prove :thumb: Its going for MOT tomorrow and should be ready to collect late afternoon.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Fingers crossed, looks like a nice unmolested example. Inconspicuous in the station car park too


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks mate. I’m looking forward to giving it a right good clean up at the weekend, getting some new discs and pads on it and a little service and it will be ready for action !


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice. Looks a tidy motor and like how red cars really respond to a good polish / protection / wax. 

Looking forward to seeing more photos


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just incase anyone is interested here is the link to my thread on the car

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=403108


----------

